# first time corking



## Lonnie (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello all, i am going to cork for the first time in a few weeks i got the handheld portuquese double lever corkerwith my beginner equipment pack, do you suggest i use it or spend the extra cash on the floor model 
Thanks Lonnie


----------



## grapeman (Jan 2, 2008)

The corker you got will do an adequate job for you. It takes a little getting used to. If you get any Floor model corker, you won't regret it. It is so much easier and makes a much more uniform cork placement. Nobody that I know of that bought one would ever go back to the double lever.


----------



## myway22 (Jan 2, 2008)

Appleman, with that double lever corker, is it true that you need 2 people to use it? One to hold the bottle and the other to operate the corker, or did I hear that wrong?


----------



## txclifton (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the Portuguese double lever corker. I have used it to cork hundreds of bottles. It has worked just fine for me. Every time I eye a floor corker, a premium juice kit gets put on my credit card instead.

Now, one thing to consider. If you don't have good upper body strength, this corker may need to be used with 2 people. I'm 6'3" and 290 lbs




. So, I can get plenty of corks inserted with little to no effort



.

YMMV

Doug


----------



## Wade E (Jan 2, 2008)

I found that with the dble lever corker i needed to quickly dip the corks in a sanitizing solution. I now have the Port. floor corker and its the best money I ever spent. I didnt need 2 people to use it but it is more work than it needs to be and always leaves a dimple in the cork and doesnt always seat the at the right depth. I used mine for a year before I bought the floor corker. If you have the money, get the floor corker, the Italian is the best but the Port does a great job.


----------



## myway22 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys, and right there with you txclifton, I'm pretty much the same size.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Like I said you can use the double lever corker, but the floor corkers a so much easier and do a neater job. Big guys like you can easily insert the cork, but the second person helps to steady the bottle from tipping while inserting.


----------



## PeterZ (Jan 3, 2008)

I never had a problem using the double lever Portugese corker on the kitchen counter, and I'm 6' and 165 lbs. I really like the floor corker I got in November. Much more uniform cork insertion, and no need to soak the corks to soften them.


----------



## smurfe (Jan 3, 2008)

I am proud to say that I have never operated a hand corker.


----------



## Lonnie (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks!!!! i will get the floor model since i will be corking alone


----------



## OldWino1 (Jan 4, 2008)

oh baby i protect my portguese floor corker. once you use one you will not go back


----------

